# How much have you slowed?



## Sharky (22 Aug 2018)

For those that have been time trialling for decades, how much have you slowed down, or has the advance in technology allowed you to keep the speed up?

For me, I've got better wheels, aero bars, pointy helmet, but still slower than I used to be, but more than 50 years have slipped by, so quite pleased with this years times.

In the late 60's, on a very good 10 course (Rainford Bypass), I used to churn out 24's and 25's and this season (in my late 60's) seem to be in the groove, churning out 28's. So I've slowed by 3 to 4 minutes for a 10.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Aug 2018)

Well done.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Aug 2018)

I've got faster.The turbo trainer has helped.

Then again I only ever did a few time trials an I was rubbish.


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2018)

I was faster in my 40s than in my 30s and got consistently faster year on year until this year


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

I've never done time trials, but I've slowed a lot over the last few years, I'm in my mid sixties and averaging about 14 mph, as apposed to 16 - 17 mph 10 - 15 years ago, it's when I'm climbing where it's most noticeable.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2018)

Not faster but stagnated
Commuting means by the time i get home and done the family time thing i dont have the time or energy to training rides apart from the sunday club ride, i have seen many surpass me when they get these rides in when they started they coudnt even hold my wheel.
Of course im glad for them but it gets frustrating


----------

